
Quisquis: A New Design for Anonymous Cryptocurrencies [pdf] - MrXOR
https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/990.pdf
======
MrXOR
Quisquis is based on Bulletproofs[1] > ZCash and Monero

[1]
[https://crypto.stanford.edu/bulletproofs](https://crypto.stanford.edu/bulletproofs)

------
tromp
A comparison with Mimblewimble, which offers both privacy and scalability
improvements, is sorely missing...

